# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Επιλογή ράτσας καναρινιού!

## mitsman

Θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη να παρω ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια καποιας ρατσας!τρελαινομαι με την φωνη του καναρινιου για αυτο ελεγα για τιμπραντος!αλλα μ'αρεσουν πολυ και τα χρωματα!και ειδικα τα λιποχρωμικα κοκκινα και τα κοκκινα μοζαικ!και ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενος!θελω με αυτο το ζευγαρι να κανω το κατι παραπανω!να προσπαθησω για κατι πιο δυσκολο απο την αναπαραγωγη!να εχω καποια αποτελεσματα!σιγουρα τα φωνης εχουν να κανουν με την εκπαιδευση που δεχονται αλλα ειναι νομιζω να το εχει και το πουλι...ενω τα χρωματα μεσα απο διασταυρωσεις  θα βρεις το ζευγαρι που θα σου δωσει τα σωστα χρωματα και μεσα απο την διατροφη θα τα τελειοποιησεις.καπως ετσι εχω καταλαβει οτι εχουν τα πραγματα!εσεις τι λετε???

----------


## nasososan

πρώτα απ'όλα αποφάσισε στα σίγουρα με ποιά ράτσα θές να ασχοληθείς... πάντως προς ενημέρωση απαιτούν και οι δύο χρόνο και μάλιστα όχι ευκαταφρόνητο κατά το βάψιμο...
το χρώμα μπορεί να είναι το βασικό σε αυτά τα πουλιά,αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλα πράγματα που θα πρέπει να συνδυάσεις..γι αυτό το λόγο βρές το εκθεσιακό πρότυπο της com και μετά αποφάσισε....

----------


## mitsman

αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου!οτι δεν μπορω να αποφασισω!μιλαω για ενα ζευγαρι οποτε το κοστος δεν νομιζω να με επηρεασει και να μην μπορω να τους προσφερω αυτα που χρειαζονται!
τα μοζαικ κελαιδανε σαν κοινα καναρινια η πιο λιγο??συγγνωμη αν οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι αστειες!απλα επειδη δεν εχω καποιον εδω που μενω που να εχει και να μπορω να τον ρωτησω!

----------


## nasososan

Δεν υπάρχει πιο λίγο ή πιο πολύ.. Κελαηδούν πολύ όμορφα για Μοζάικ,δεν κάνουν τα γυρίσματα,ούτε τις κλίμακες που κάνουν τα φωνής,αλλά κελαηδάνε.... Αν σ'αρέσουν εσένα δεν έχει καμμία μα καμμία σημασία

----------


## Avdiritis

Δημήτρη εγώ με 2 αρσενικά μοζαϊκ που έχω δε μπορώ να σου πω πως θα ξετρελαθείς με το τραγούδι τους...ειδικά άν στη γειτωνιά σου έχει και κανένας άλλος καναρίνια (ειδικά αν έχει φωνής) θα ακούς του γείτωνα χεχεχεχε

δεν έχω κάποια άλλη ράτσα για να μπορέσω να συγκρίνω αλλά με όσα βλέπω θα σου πω για τα δικά μου πως υστερούν απο θέμα φωνής αλλά γι αυτό και δεν εντάσονται στη κατηγορία καναρινιών φωνής έτσι δεν είναι??? Είναι μια πανέμορφη ράτσα και δε μπορείς να ξεκολήσεις τα μάτια σου απο πάνω τους

----------


## mitsman

μ'αρεσουν πολυ εμφανισιακα!αλλα τρελαινομαι να ξυπναω και να πινω τον καφε μου και να τα ακουω!νομιζω οτι ειναι αυτο που προτιμω περισσοτερο!εχει καποιος υποψιν του καποιο βιντεο με μοζαικ να κελαιδαει να το ακουσω??

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη (ας με διορθωσουν οσοι εχουν και ξερουν καλυτερα) τα  μοζαικ εχουν καποια στανταρ στο χρωματισμο τους.στο τραγουδι δεν ειναι καποια ρατσα με στανταρ ασχημα ή ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα .στις διασταυρωσεις που γινανε μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η ρατσα ,δεν υπηρχε κατι τετοιο σαν ζητουμενο

----------


## δημητρα

καλησπερα διαβαζα οτι ενδιαφερεσαι για μοζαικ.εχω μοζαικ ειναι πολυ ομορφα πουλια, πρεπει να προσεχεις αρκετα ωστε να κανεις σωστο βαψιμο. αλλα απο φωνη δεν ξερω. αμα θες ενα καναρινι με πολλα γυρισματα καλυτερα να στραφεις σε καναρινια φωνης. τωρα για να σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα εχω μοζαικ και μαλινουα, τα μοζαικ παιρνουν 10 στην ομορφια αντιθετα τα μαλινουα 10 στο τραγουδι. ολα αυτα ειναι γνωμη μου

----------


## mitsman

Kαλημερα!!ουτε τα κοινα εχουν γυρισματα αλλα κελαιδανε!εγω για παραδειγμα με το απλο κελαιδισμα ενος κοινου καναρινιου ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος!μαλλον πως θα μεινω ομως σταθερος στην αρχικη μου σκεψη για τιμπραντος!τα μαλινουα ειναι πολυ χαμηλοφωνα για τα γουστα μου!

----------


## nasososan

Άν θές βαρύτονα και δυνατόφωνα πουλιά ,σου συστήνω τα Μπόρντερ, κι αν θές πολύ φασαριόζικα,μα πολύ φασαριόζικα σε βαθμό να θές να τα στραγγαλίσεις σου  συστήνω τα Φάιφ Φάνσυ.....

----------


## mitsman

Φαιφ φανσυ?????τι ειναι αυτα???πρωτη φορα τα ακουω...πρεπει να τα ψαξω!τα μπορντερ δεν μ'αρεσουν λογο εμφανισης!!ειμαι πολυ παραξενος??συγγνωμη αλλα και ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας!

----------


## mitsman

αχ το βρηκα...και αυτο στρογγυλο ειναι....
 :sad:

----------


## nasososan

Μπά καθόλου παράξενος, αφού το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα διαλέξεις ότι σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα κ δεν θα καταλήξεις να έχεις δύο πουλάκια που δεν θα τα θές στο τέλος....

----------


## nasososan

Για φωνές στα έγραψα.. Ούτε για χρώμα,αν και βγαίνουν σε αρκετά,ούτε για σχήμα.....


Δεν έγινε και κάτι,γούστα είναι αυτά....

----------


## mitsman

θα ψαξω να βρω ενα βιντεακι να τα ακουσω κι ολας...σε ευχαριστω πολυ Θαναση!με βοηθας συνεχως!!!!

----------


## nasososan

τα φάιφ είναι σόου του τσίρκου,δεν αντέχονται... τα μπόρντερ τα έχω στο μπαλκόνι και μόνον εκεί,γιατί μια φορά που τα έβαλα μέσα έβγαλαν εμάς απ'το σπίτι....

----------


## mitsman

Τα μπορνερ δεν ειναι μεγαλοσωμα και στρογγυλα καπως???μ'αρεσουν τα ντελικατα και σπαθατα πουλακια...ισως επειδη αυτα εχω συνηθισει...

----------


## nasososan

Μεγαλόσωμα και στρογγυλα,χωρίς το κάπως....

----------


## mitsman

Τα τιμπραντος τα εχουν ολα εκτος του χρωματος νομιζω!!!!νομιζω πως θα καταληξω εκει....εκτος αν παρω δυο ζευγαρια...ενα μοζαικ κοκκινο και ενα τιμπραντος!!!αλλα προτιμω να συγκεντρωνομαι στο να πετυχω κατι και μετα να προχωραω!!!οποτε ενα ενα!!αν παρω τιμπραντος νομιζω οτι ειναι απειρα τα πραγματα που πρεπει να μαθω για αυτα!!δεν ξερω παρα μονο ελαχιστα!

----------


## nasososan

Τα φωνής χρειάζονται εκπαίδευση,αν έχεις κατάλληλο ενήλικο λύνεται κάπως το θέμα....
Τα μοζάικ χρειάζονται βάψιμο,αν έχεις χρόνο κι όρεξη πάλι λύνεται το θέμα....

Αλλά βρέ Δημήτρη,συγκρίνεις για επιλογή εντελώς ανόμοια πράγματα...
Έναν ζωγραφικό πίνακα του Πικάσο, με μία μουσική συμφωνία του Μπετόβεν,ποιό είναι το καλύτερο;;;

----------


## mitsman

Ξερω οτι συγκρινω ανομοια πραγματα!βασικα τωρα νομιζω πως ξερω!αν ακουγα ενα μοζαικ να κελαιδαιει θα ημουν σιγουρος για το τι θελω!τα τιμπραντος στα αυτια μου δεν παιζονται!απλα δεν ειμαι απαιτητικος στα γυρισματα και στην πολυπλοκοτητα της φωνης!ουτε τα κοινα κανουν κατι ιδιαιτερο αλλα μ'αρεσουν απιστευτα!θα μου πεις τωρα:και γιατι δεν μενεις στα κοινα!?
-γιατι θελω να εχω στοχους!το να εχω περιποιημενα και υγειη πουλακια δεν ειναι στοχος!ειναι το αυτονοητο!ενω στα χρωματα η στην φωνη θα εχω στοχους!
-καταλληλο αρσενικο δεν εχω!για τα φωνης!αλλα θα βρω....εχω ενα φιλο στο περιστερι...ονοματα δεν λεμε....χε χε χε....που ξερει τα παντα για τα τιμπραντος!και νομιζω μπορει να με συμβουλεψει στο τι να παρω!ξερετε ενας απο τους πιο βασικους λογους που φοβαμαι τα τιμπραντος????οτι δεν εισαι ποτε σιγουρος για τα θηλυκα οτι ειναι της συγκεκριμενης ρατσας παρα μονο αν ακουσεις τους απογονους!

----------


## jk21

Μικρε ξερεις τον τροπο που ουτε τιμπραντο χρειαζεται να παρεις ,ουτε να σε κοροιδεψει κανενας στα θηλυκα...στον <<συμβουλεψα >> αλλα κανεις τον δυσκολο

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

> Τα φωνής χρειάζονται εκπαίδευση,αν έχεις κατάλληλο ενήλικο λύνεται κάπως το θέμα....
> Τα μοζάικ χρειάζονται βάψιμο,αν έχεις χρόνο κι όρεξη πάλι λύνεται το θέμα....
> 
> Αλλά βρέ Δημήτρη,συγκρίνεις για επιλογή εντελώς ανόμοια πράγματα...
> Έναν ζωγραφικό πίνακα του Πικάσο, με μία μουσική συμφωνία του Μπετόβεν,ποιό είναι το καλύτερο;;;


.....¨) καλύτερο είναι το πικασομπετόβεν λοιπόν  :Happy:

----------


## konstantinos_mikedis

...πέρα της πλάκας....πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγο και θέμα εμπειρίας... ότι και να σου πούμε όλοι ...θα ακούσεις πολλές και διάφορες γνώμες ! Καλό θα ήταν σταδιακά να δοκίμαζες μόνος σου τις ράτσες... και μόνος σου να κατέληγες σε αυτό που ταιριάζει σε εσένα καλύτερα . Κάθε πουλάκι έχει την χάρη του , είτε είναι εμφάνισης , είτε χρώματος είτε φωνής αλλά και το κάθε ένα έχει τις δυσκολίες του ....δυσκολίες και χαρές που μόνο εσύ στο τέλος μπορείς να αποφασίσεις ποιο απο αυτά θα οικοσιτίσεις με χαρά!

----------


## mitsman

> Κάθε πουλάκι έχει την χάρη του , είτε είναι εμφάνισης , είτε χρώματος είτε φωνής αλλά και το κάθε ένα έχει τις δυσκολίες του ...


 Αν κατι δεν συζηταω ειναι ειναι αυτο!για το μονο που ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος!Μαλλον θα καταληξω εκει απο οπου ξεκινησα να σκεφτομαι!θα διαβασω καλα,θα μαθω οτι μπορω και οτι δεν μπορω θα το μαθω μιας και εχω ενα φιλο "καθηγητη" στα τιμπραντος!και θα ξεκινησω ετσι!!!στην πορεια μετα απο μερικα χρονια μπορει να παρω και ενα ζευγαρι μοζαικ που εχει φαγωθει ενας φιλος μου να μου δωσει!οποτε θα ακουω τα τιπραντος και θα κοιταω τα μοζαικ...χε χε χε....βασικα ολο αυτο το θεμα ηταν για να μαθω μερικα πραγματα παραπανω οσον αφορα τα μοζαικ και μηπως ακουγα για καποια ρατσα που δεν ηξερα!οπως και εγινε!σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!

----------


## fadom1

Να πω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου λοιπόν.. Εγώ μια ζωή είχα μόνο κοινά καναρίνια.. Το κελάιδιμα διαφ'ερει από πουλί σε πουλί ανάλογα τις διασταυρώσεις που υπάρχουν στο γενεαλογ δέντρο.. Έχω τύχει σε τραγουδησταράδες.. αλλά και σε πολιά που είχαν μόνο ρούλο δίχως κανένα γύρισμα.. Μου έχει τύχει πουλί που είχε πολύ δυνατό και επίμονο κελάδισμα αλλά τίποτα τι ιδιαίτερο.. Ε! Το παιδί του είχε το gluk των μαλινούα-έτσι δεν το λένε; (από κάποιον παππού-προπάππου μάλλον..) Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως η φωνή των μοζαίκ δεν είναι στάνταρ.. μπορεί να πετύχεις πουλί με κανένα γύρισμα αλλά και πουλί αρκετά καλλό.. (ποτέ όμως φοβερό) Από την άλλη τα μαλινούα και τα τιμπράντος μπορείς να τα βρεις σε τρελούς συνδιασμούς(παρδαλά) αλλά μάλλον δε 8θα καταφέρεις να έχεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό το οποίο θα αξίζει να το διατυρίσεις, εκτός αν έχεις μονόχρωμα πουλιά και παίζεις με τα χιονέ κλπ για να βγάζεις πουλιά με ομοιόμορφο χρωμα.. Από φωνές θα σου πω το εξής.. Τα τιμπράντος μου αρέσουν γιατί έχουν πιο δυνατή φωνή και πιο παιχνιδιάρικη-χαρούμενη.. Αλλά αν με έβαζες να διαλέξω, ίσως ήθελα ένα μαλινούα.. Έχει πιο σιγανή φωνή.. Λες και τραγουδά μόνο για πάρτη σου., ενώ η φωνή του μπορεί να σε χαλαρώσει και να σε ηρεμίσει..

----------


## fadom1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8plA...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LdjA...eature=related

----------


## jk21

off topic  : δημητρη τα τιμπραντο τα ξερω μονο θεωρητικα και δεν εχω συμμετασχει ποτε σε διαγωνισμο ουτε εχω συμβουλευετει κριτη για να μου υποδειξει σωστα και λαθη στα πουλια μου.αυτο σε πουλια φωνης (αλλα και σε αλλα ) το θεωρω βασικο για να μπορει καποιος να θεωρηθει <<δασκαλος >> σε τετοια θεματα !

----------


## mitsman

το τιμπραντος στο παραπανω βιντεο ειναι αυτο που με εκανε να τα ερωτευτω!!!ειναι απλα απιστευτο..το ειχα ανεβασει λιγο καιρο πριν στην ενοτητα των τιμπραντος!!

----------


## fadom1

ε τότε αυτό είναι που σου πάει.. αλλά θες να τα κάνεις αναπαραγωγή, ή απλά θες ένα να το ακούς; Απ'όσο ξέρω (διαβάζοντας και ακούγωντας συμβουλές από εκτροφείς) όταν κάνεις αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών φωνής, χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε κ κάποιο πουλί δάσκαλο (πουλί τουλάχιστον 3 ετών, με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστηκά στη φωνή του, τα οποία θες να μάθουν τα μικρά) 3 ετών, γιατί πιο πριν το πουλί δεν έχει σταθερό τραγούδι.. Στην πτερορ το "ξεχναει" και θα θες δάσκαλο, γιατί τα πουλιά αντιγράφουν αυτά που ακούνε.. Συνθέτουν και μόνα τους, αλλά αν τους δώσεις ένα φτωχό λεξιλόγιο ήχων, δε θα μπορέσουν να βγάλουν το χαρακτριστικό κελάιδισμα της ράτσας.. οπότε αν θες αναπαραγωγή πας για τουλ 3 πουλιά.. 2 μικρά+1 δάσκαλο. Δάσκαλο καλύτερα τα βρεις από κάποιο διαγωνισμό για να είσαι σήγουρος πως έχει αυτά που πρέπει η φωνή του Ακόμη να σου πω πως δε προλαβαίνεις να πάρεις αυτή τη στιγμή καλά πουλιά και να τα βάλεις σε αναπαραγωγή. Να περιμένεις μέχρι το φθνόπορο και παίρνεις τότε.. Μέχρι τότε βρες εκτροφείς της ράτσας που σε ενδιαφαίρει και ξεκίνα να ψάχνεις μικρά για να σου κρατήσουν.. αυτα..

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι κι αλλιως για τοτε μιλαω!εχω πολλα καναρινακια αυτη την στιγμη και τα εχω ταξει!θελω να δω ποσα θα δωσω(ειμαι λιγο περιεργος και θελω να περνανε καλα),τι θα μου μεινει και μετα θα δω τι μπορω να παρω!επισης ειμαι απειρος με τα καναρινια ποσο μαλλον με κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο οπως τα φωνης!οποτε πριν τα παρω πρεπει να μαθω πολλα πραγματα οσον αφορα τα χαρακτηριστικα τους!οταν τα παρω θα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα τους προσφερω οτι χρειαζονται!αλλιως αν δεν μπορω(που θα μπορω) μενω στα κοινα μεχρι να μπορεσω!

----------


## mitsman

> όταν κάνεις αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών φωνής, χρειάζεσαι οπωσδήποτε κ κάποιο πουλί δάσκαλο (πουλί τουλάχιστον 3 ετών, με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστηκά στη φωνή του, τα οποία θες να μάθουν τα μικρά) 3 ετών, γιατί πιο πριν το πουλί δεν έχει σταθερό τραγούδι.. Στην πτερορ το "ξεχναει" και θα θες δάσκαλο, γιατί τα πουλιά αντιγράφουν αυτά που ακούνε.. Συνθέτουν και μόνα τους, αλλά αν τους δώσεις ένα φτωχό λεξιλόγιο ήχων, δε θα μπορέσουν να βγάλουν το χαρακτριστικό κελάιδισμα της ράτσας.. οπότε αν θες αναπαραγωγή πας για τουλ 3 πουλιά.. 2 μικρά+1 δάσκαλο.


 μια ερωτηση πανω σ'αυτο!εστω οτι αγοραζω εναν "δασκαλο" οπως λετε,και ενα θηλυκο!και τα ζευγαρωσω,αφου ο δασκαλος δεν ξεχναει το κελαιδημα του τοτε γιατι να παρω και δευτερο αρσενικο?δεν ξερω,ρωταω!γιατι σκεφτομουν οτι με το ζευγαρωμα ενος δασκαλου τα παιδια θα επαιρναν απο τα γονιδια του!και θα τα μαθαινε και να κελαιδανε μετα!

----------


## nasososan

Το ίδιο πράγμα λέτε δημήτρη, απλά αν πάρεις πουλιά για διασταύρωση θα είναι ενός χρόνου το ελάχιστο, συνήθως δεν πουλάει κάποιος μεγαλύτερα,μιάς και τα κρατά για το λόγο που σου έγραψε....

----------


## mitsman

μου ειπε να παρω 3 πουλια!ενα νεαρο ζευγαρι και ενα δασκαλο 3 χρονων.εγω λεω να παρω δυο!ενα θηλυκο και ενα δασκαλο 3 χρονων!

----------


## nasososan

ναι αλλά τί θα κάνει θα ζευγαρώνει ή θα αρχίζει να μαθαίνει στα μικρά τραγούδι;;

----------


## mitsman

θα ζευγαρωσει και μετα την πτερορια θα τους μαθει να τραγουδανε....βλακειες λεω???δεν ξερω,για αυτο σας ρωταω και για αυτο ανοιξα το θεμα!συγγνωμη αν σας ταλαιπωρω!

----------


## nasososan

δεν ταλαιπωρής κανέναν, απλό είναι το θέμα, τα μικρά αρσενικά θα τα βρείς πιο εύκολα και θα ζευγαρώσουν πιο εύκολα..... με το ζευγάρωμα, έχουμε κατανάλωση ενέργειας και με την πτερόρροια αμέσως μετά,αισθητή πτώση του πουλιού,γι αυτό προτιμάτε ένας ολοκληρωμένος ενήλικας που να κάνει μόνο το δάσκαλο,και να μην χαραμίζει ενέργεια σε άλλες ενέργειες πλήν του τραγουδιού.....
εν αντιθέση με το χρώμα,στα φωνής έχουμε ξεχωριστές λειτουργίες..... 

υ.γ.1 πάντα μιλάμε για την τop των top κατηγορία,έτσι;; μην τρελαθούμε κι όλας.... ασφαλώς και να κάνεις αυτό που λές,εκτός κι άν πάς για παγκόσμιο.........

υ.γ.2 με τον τρόπο αυτό εκμεταλλεύονται πλήρως τις δυνατότητες των πουλιών,φωνητικά και αναπαραγωγικά.....

υ.γ.3 αν το εφαρμόζεις αυτό, τότε οι φετινοί γεννήτορες θα είναι οι δάσκαλοι μετά από δύο χρόνια,θα κάνεις ένα πλήρες σχολείο,αφού ο φετινός δάσκαλος θα δώσει φωνές και νότες και στο φετινό μπαμπά.....

----------

